# Had a great Nurburg Ring weekend



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I went to the Ring with a friend. As he did not have experience on the Ring, and neither did I, I contacted a garage just next to the entrance.

The garage is called RSR and I arranged for:
* Car check (fluids, brakes, tires, etc)
* Have them co-pilot to help us learn the track
* Tickets for the Ring

and we did a Eifel Drive and Track walk to see the neighborhood.
All that came in at a reasonable price. The walk we wont do again, but the service and co-pilot where of great value.

For anybody wanting to have a visit and a great time I would recommend them strongly.

Languages: Dutch, English, German


So we had a great time and I loved driving on the Ring.
Very challenging to get the line, but oooooh, so much fun! :clap::clap:









GTR-AMGatRSR | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Casper , can i ask how much the car check was pls..


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

JIMBO GTR said:


> Casper , can i ask how much the car check was pls..


Sure ... GTR check was 60€, and that included a top-up ...
For the AMG it was 50€, no top-up needed as it came out of regular maintenance the week before.

Checked:
* All fluids
* Tires
* Disks and pads
* General state of vehicule


Really great people. Ferrari, Pagani and other also work with them.
They also rent RHD + LHD Lotus Exige S, Porsche GT3, M3, etc
Specialized in RHD customers (UK, Australia, Japan, HongKong, ...)
The german car magazine GRIP lets cars also check by them before going out.

Co-Driver is about 50€ for an hour i think, see web page below:
Car Hire | Sports Race Car Rental | Luxury Car Rental | Nurburgring | Nordschleife | Hockenheim | Lotus Car Hire | Driver Training


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice to see you went there Casper 

Hope we go together the next time


----------



## V1-Rotate (Aug 28, 2010)

My friend is a close buddy or Ron Simons who owns RSR. They have a top quality workshop and it's just around the corner from the entrance. I would definitely recommend them for their knowledge of the ring.


----------



## SKIDMO (Feb 9, 2009)

V1-Rotate said:


> My friend is a close buddy or Ron Simons who owns RSR. They have a top quality workshop and it's just around the corner from the entrance. I would definitely recommend them for their knowledge of the ring.



Have dealt with ron in the past, top bloke


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

Top guys and if they cant help they certainly know a man who can, highly recommended and very knowledgable. They've helped us out sourcing parts on a number of ocassions :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice one Casper this is something that's on my 101 things to do before I die :thumbsup:

It's good to know that professional tuition and support is available at a reasonable cost..

Once my car is built, the Nurburgring is the first stop after Santa pod :flame:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Alex, as good as RSR might be, I'd speak to Colin and Jo at CATDT. They can arrange tuition at millbrook AND the Ring and they've got huge amounts of GTR experience. Lovely people too

Mook


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Mook said:


> I'd speak to Colin and Jo at CATDT. They can arrange tuition at millbrook AND the Ring and they've got huge amounts of GTR experience. Lovely people too


You're making me blush Mook :shy:

Always here when wanted and needed :thumbsup: And looking forward to the 'Ring private track days in July. Are you coming Mook?

Jo


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Just returned from a couple of days at the Nurburgring. First time ever out there and decided to use RSR Nurburg... top people, good service, very conveniently placed. Hired an R26R Megane RHD from them. Which was amazingly quick (semi slicks included) round there when driven properly (not by me, but on a hot lap!). We had a Vbox fitted too and took internal/external and telemetry DVD's home
Sun pm was TF and slashed down with rain, how slippy / scary was that for your first time out! but certainly taught you respect. Nutters on bikes and in camper vans ended up littering the armco.
Mon was a trackday.de day, unbelievable amount of top cars there (every other being a GT3RS btw) and great weather - I can honestly say it was the best driving experience to date for me and my lads.
Must now take the GTR, will certainly in 2012 so will be looking for GTROC organised events (or CATDT).
For anyone not yet gone there, you would be very well advised to do a hundred or so laps on Gran Turismo 5 first. Not that you get the cambers or elevation change feeling, but the directions the corners go and what follows them is essential knowledge to go fast... it was the reason YoungBob kicked my butt big style time wise (he's done thousands of laps on the PS3...or so I'm claiming ;-) he did manage one lap less than 9mins in his first ever 6 laps which wasn't too shabby though.
Anyway great experience and RSR were well worth it


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

+1 what Mook said re CATDT 

The CATDT trip is a permanent fixture in my calendar .. this years trip was EPIC!!!
Colins tuition and Jo's organizational skills are second to none , plus the group has a great social side and there is always a great mix of old and new faces .
Cant wait for the next one!!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

JIMBO GTR said:


> +1 what Mook said re CATDT
> 
> The CATDT trip is a permanent fixture in my calendar .. this years trip was EPIC!!!
> Colins tuition and Jo's organizational skills are second to none , plus the group has a great social side and there is always a great mix of old and new faces .
> Cant wait for the next one!!


+1 on what James said


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

CATDT should be mandatory for all GTR owners that want to track the car or even exploit its potential.

I will need to get my next booster jab next year. 

By far the best driver training I have ever had


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

JIMBO GTR said:


> Jo's organizational skills are second to none


Apart from when it comes to personal dinner arrangements hey 

Thank you for your kind words and sorry again :sadwavey:

Jo


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

..no problem Jo ..
Next time


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

JIMBO GTR said:


> ..no problem Jo ..
> Next time


Guess where we ate in the end ... Simply Seafood :clap: Hmmm tuna carpaccio :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL ..it is very good there


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

When will Ring CatDT dates for next year be released?


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Sign up for the CATDT news letter , all the details come via it . 
Also keep an eye on DestinationNurburgring.com as they run the Day(s)


----------



## arkangel (Jun 15, 2008)

*CATDT are great*

As jimbo and eddie said it is a great trip, if you listen to what they say, not only do you have fun, but you stay safe, always a laugh, the banter comes for free courtsey of eddie. James well he is just too quick. As for Jo, well what can be said that is good enough. It is a trip like no other and as the guys said can't wait till next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Gosh you boys know how to make a girl blush 

Plans will be set once calendars are available from the track day organisers, which based on this year was February/March. As has been suggested, the way you'll get to know about our activities is via our newsletter. Drop me a PM if you would like to be added. 

Jo


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

OldBob said:


> Just returned from a couple of days at the Nurburgring. First time ever out there and decided to use RSR Nurburg... top people, good service, very conveniently placed. Hired an R26R Megane RHD from them. Which was amazingly quick (semi slicks included) round there when driven properly (not by me, but on a hot lap!). We had a Vbox fitted too and took internal/external and telemetry DVD's home
> Sun pm was TF and slashed down with rain, how slippy / scary was that for your first time out! but certainly taught you respect. Nutters on bikes and in camper vans ended up littering the armco.
> Mon was a trackday.de day, unbelievable amount of top cars there (every other being a GT3RS btw) and great weather - I can honestly say it was the best driving experience to date for me and my lads.
> Must now take the GTR, will certainly in 2012 so will be looking for GTROC organised events (or CATDT).
> ...


Heading out there on 27th September for another Trackdays.de day. Peter and Matthias are super cool laid-back dudes, aren't they? 

What car did YoungBob break 9 minutes in? The R26.R? If so, maximum respect!
You do indeed need to bring your GT-R there. I did within a couple of weeks of getting my R35 and have driven my R32 and R33 V-spec there. GT-Rs really do feel at home there. Almost seem to know their own way round! Almost.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Heading out there on 27th September for another Trackdays.de day. Peter and Matthias are super cool laid-back dudes, aren't they?
> 
> What car did YoungBob break 9 minutes in? The R26.R? If so, maximum respect!
> You do indeed need to bring your GT-R there. I did within a couple of weeks of getting my R35 and have driven my R32 and R33 V-spec there. GT-Rs really do feel at home there. Almost seem to know their own way round! Almost.


Yes it was very well organised and some lovely cars there. YB was in the R26R, two up as well. The instructor was even quicker (as expected) too, he was all over many GT3's etc and believe me they get p*ssed when a Megane is all up them . Although the top speed of the R26 topped at only around 135 (vbox), it really pulled and handled well (on semi slicks). 

Let us know how you get on (I'm envious


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Getting within 30 seconds or so of the manufacturer's own record lap time (can't remember what the Megane did, but it was the FWD record holder, wasn't it?) is unbelievably impressive for anyone, let alone a 'Ring novice! 

The fearlessness of youth, eh?
Probably didn't hurt that it wasn't his car either... :chuckle:

Come and join us on the 27th! I'm going in convoy with a 2010 GT-R owner who will be driving his car there for the first time.


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

im tempted for the 27th .......im itching to get back there !!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

R26R 8:16.9 so within around 43 seconds, yes I was surprised, fearless or reckless... fine line and total confidence which way the track went, entry speeds etc..gleaned from GT5 simulation (and a few practice laps to confirm ;-)

Got the advert from RSR Nurburg for 27th open pit lane day...on holiday though - you'll have a great time


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

JIMBO GTR said:


> im tempted for the 27th .......im itching to get back there !!


Me to James


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Arcam said:


> Me to James


Come on Eddie, would be great to get a ride in your car around there!
Home - Trackdays - Freies Fahren - Motorsport Events günstig auf der Nordschleife


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

That would have been fun but have committed to go in 2 weeks & not brave enough to request a pass out for 2 trips in the same month:banned:

Have fun:wavey:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

we did the RSR thing last trip. well worthwhile and interesting. great guys there. really helpful.
we are there first weekend in october, for Nurball part 2 if anyone fancies meeting up...


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

*Sunday great, monday I was sic :-(*



OldBob said:


> Just returned from a couple of days at the Nurburgring. First time ever out there and decided to use RSR Nurburg... top people, good service, very conveniently placed. ...
> Sun pm was TF and slashed down with rain, how slippy / scary was that for your first time out! but certainly taught you respect. Nutters on bikes and in camper vans ended up littering the armco.
> Mon was a trackday.de day, unbelievable amount of top cars there (every other being a GT3RS btw) and great weather - I can honestly say it was the best driving experience to date for me and my lads.
> Must now take the GTR, will certainly in 2012 so will be looking for GTROC organised events (or CATDT)...


Hi Bob, it was great to have met you out there. Saturday was great to 'feel' the GTR around the track. I was on a brand new set of Dunlops and they needed to be scrubbed in...  ... quite exciting in the pouring rain, after 2 laps they where great and I could press-on. When it dried out later on I put some great laps. :clap:

Unfortunately I was not well on Monday, such a great beautiful day, sic to my stomach, breakfast came out and all. I left around 15:00, not able to let a lap in without feeling really sic, slowing to 3de gear and slowly (all windows open) to the pit. :bawling: uke:

Did make one video ... but a slow one:
Trackday @ Nordschleife in Nissan GTR 15 AUG 2011 (click "see more" below) - YouTube

Maybe till next time! Be safe!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Come on Eddie, would be great to get a ride in your car around there!
> Home - Trackdays - Freies Fahren - Motorsport Events günstig auf der Nordschleife


I will see what I can do David :thumbsup:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> That would have been fun but have committed to go in 2 weeks & not brave enough to request a pass out for 2 trips in the same month:banned:
> 
> Have fun:wavey:


LOL Paul, I know what you mean :chuckle:


----------

